# Edinburgh Open Roleplaying Community



## mandragora13 (May 6, 2010)

Hi folks.
I'm the webmaster for the Open Roleplaying Community of Edinburgh in Scotland UK! At the moment we're looking for GMs (D&D and otherwise) to run games, and players to play them (of all ages). Although we meet every Saturday afternoon, we're also a community for gamers in Edinburgh to find games, players and GMs.
If you're in Edinburgh, why not visit us at http://orcedinburgh.co.uk/


----------



## mandragora13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Just a little bump on this - in September 2010 I'm starting a 4e D&D campaign at ORC Edinburgh.


----------

